# Fuel Station Pump not working



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a 2013 Rubicon 2900 toy hauler. First the fuse blew, replaced fuse and when I turn the switch on I hear a click. Sounds like at both the switch and pump. Anyone have this problem before. If it's the switch or pump. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Not a lot of information to diagnose your problem. I will tell you that toy hauler fuel stations are notorious for problems. If you are getting electrical power to the pump... most common issues are 1) impeller is trashed and 2) time out switch is no good. Replacing the switch is pretty easy. You can buy pump rebuild kits to replace the impeller and seals. So the question is...If you repeat the attempt to engage the pump-does the series of clicks continue? or Does it sound like the pump may be running but no fuel is coming out?

There are lots of RV forums you can check and get some better ideas of how to fix.

Good Luck!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Tuff has some good points! Here's a well written article about fuel pump problems with pics that may be helpful.

http://www.rzrforums.net/tow-rigs-trailers-camping/146984-fixing-seized-toyhauler-fuel-pump.html


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. That's a great read. I am pretty sure the pump has junk in it. I'll take it apart this weekend.


----------

